# Online Auction Alternative



## bravomikebravo (Feb 3, 2010)

To those of you who are fed up with that “other provider” of online auctions,

My name is Brandon Bell, and I have developed a new website that may be of interest to you. I come from a family of model railroaders, so I am no stranger to the hobby (unfortunately, I don't have the room for a layout at the moment). I know many people have grown tired of using that giant online auction provider who will remain unnamed, so I decided to do something about it. HobbiesAuction.com has essentially all the same features of that “other provider” without the fees and hassles. Our basic service provides free listings and is advertising supported. Our Premium service is $10 per month and removes the ads from your listings. We do not charge any other fees! Of course, there are no fees for buyers either.

As of February 2, 2010, we are in the final days of tweaking everything. The website should be fully functional by February 8th at the latest. Please take a look around the website and post any comments or questions that you have. You may also visit www.bravomikebravo.com to explore the other online auctions that we are running. 

I look forward to serving you.

Best Wishes,

Brandon Bell


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I checked your site, Brandon---you've got nothing in my scale to look at. 

Bet of luck with your endeavor,


----------



## bravomikebravo (Feb 3, 2010)

Reckers,

Thank you for taking the time to check it out! I see you model in S scale, and I hate to admit that I kinda skipped over it. I'll make sure we get that category added. 

Please check back often because we are just getting started.

Happy Railroading,

Brandon


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I find it hard to click the links on that page using Google Chrome. I have to move around the mouse carefully in order to get HobbiesAuction.com to highlight.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

FYI, On Hobbies Auction I search for G Scale, but the results show my search as 'scale' and returned zero results.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

bravomikebravo said:


> Reckers,
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to check it out! I see you model in S scale, and I hate to admit that I kinda skipped over it. I'll make sure we get that category added.
> 
> ...


Brandon,

you had the category there---it's empty. No offerings. I realize you can't drive people to auction their trains to build your site up for you; I'm simply pointing out the other guy you're competing against has lots of my scale. That's a pretty big advantage to overcome. 

Good luck,

Reckers


----------



## bravomikebravo (Feb 3, 2010)

I appreciate all the feedback! The more I get the better I can make the site. 

We have a few technical issues that we are still working on, so please try the site again. I will let everyone know when those issues are fixed.

I really want this to be a site caters to users' needs. But I can only do that if I get good input, so keep the comments coming.

I would love to know what other sites you use to sell your stuff if anyone cares to share!

Happy Railroading,

Brandon


----------



## bravomikebravo (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's an update.

We're still trying to fix a couple of technical issues with the listings. The auctions are working, but not up to my standards. I want to give you the most complete, user friendly experience possible.

Thanks for your patience, and don't give up on us!

Happy Railroading,

Brandon


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Another auction site? My alternative to eBay are the forums, like this one, and HOYS(HO Yard, a Yahoo group site). While I wish you luck, I think you are up against some pretty stiff competition, Ebay and eBid. And eBid is struggling.

Bob


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

bravomikebravo, when and how much traffic do you estimate for your site?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Brandon,
> 
> you had the category there---it's empty. No offerings. I realize you can't drive people to auction their trains to build your site up for you; I'm simply pointing out the other guy you're competing against has lots of my scale. That's a pretty big advantage to overcome.
> 
> ...


That's because there are no S gauge people left but you.:laugh:

RECKERS THE KING OF S


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just went to check it out and no matter what I click I just get tools or aviation. 
I can't find any kind of hobby items? 
What am I doing wrong.

I clicked on your link in the post.


----------



## bravomikebravo (Feb 3, 2010)

HobbiesAuction.com is now up and running and available for public use!

Congratulations to Josh Mader for being the first auction on our site! He has a nice Walthers Cornerstone Series Ore Dock Kit up for sale.

All auctions are ad supported and FREE at the present time. We will be adding a feature that allows you to pay to remove the ads from your listings in the coming weeks.

Please take a few minutes to check out our site; find that kit you've been looking for or sell some of that stuff that has been sitting at the back of the train room.

Happy Railroading,

Brandon


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Brendon, in what timeframe and how much traffic do you estimate for your site?


----------



## bravomikebravo (Feb 3, 2010)

tankist,

Thanks for the interest in our site. In the past 2 weeks, after posting the site on here and two other forums, we've had hits from 32 states and 6 countries. I consider that pretty good without much advertising, but I think I can do a lot better. I plan on spending a lot of time getting the word out through various means, including advertising on Google. 

Please give us a chance to grow. Even that gigantic online auction house that will remain unnamed had to start somewhere. It's FREE to list, so you really have nothing to loose by giving us a shot.

Best Wishes,

Brandon


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

32 states and 6 countries doesn't really say much.

i feel bit sceptical but i guess i could post several items ... i'll give that a try.

EDIT:
besides low numbers of active users i do have concerns about security of the platform. and frankly, i don't find the site very friendly to work with. who is developing the site? any improvements planned?


----------



## bravomikebravo (Feb 3, 2010)

Update:
We've had over 200 hits in the last day and a half. I would say that's a good start, but it can only get better with your participation!

Happy Railroading,

Brandon


----------



## radfan (Mar 7, 2010)

bravomikebravo said:


> I appreciate all the feedback! The more I get the better I can make the site.
> 
> We have a few technical issues that we are still working on, so please try the site again. I will let everyone know when those issues are fixed.
> 
> ...


Well I use that one that shall remain nameless but for good reason,
I buy European H0 and live in the EU so no tax and no excessive postage charges from purchases outside the EU.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Free to list........,

But have to pay to unlist?

I wonder what the cost is to un list?


----------



## radfan (Mar 7, 2010)

big ed said:


> Free to list........,
> 
> But have to pay to unlist?
> 
> I wonder what the cost is to un list?


Is that why that one and only H0 loco is still there after passing its sell by date?,lol

Gets me that they have a reserve price but also a high starting price, no wonder it got no bids! To me thats not an auction, just someone waiting for right sucker to come allong.


----------

